# Mes AirPods Pro !



## ChristopherB (4 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Grâce à une bonne information de la part de MacGeneration samedi dernier, me voici maintenant propriétaire d'une paire de AirPods Pro.

Je viens d'un Bose QC30, que j'ai gardé pendant une année, un produit formidable !
Mais, suite à deux retours SAV, je suis repassé sur un QC20 depuis bientôt 2 ans.

Retrouver le bluetooth, c'est véritablement génial !

Alors, déballage…

Le boitier est très qualitatif, les écouteurs également, le tout est bien plus petit que prévu.
C'est un bon point !
L'appairage est extrêmement simple.

Les embouts "L" sont douloureux après quelques heures, je repasse sur les "M".
Même, avec les "M", les écouteurs tiennent très bien dans mes oreilles.

Le son manque de basses, j'ai activé l'égaliseur sur "basses amplifiées", c'est un peu mieux, je vais peut-être finir par m'y habituer…

La réduction de bruit est moins bonne que sur mon QC20, mais les oreillettes sont différentes, le boîtier des Bose abrite également plus de micros.
Pour des oreillettes minuscules, la réduction de bruit n'est pas ridicule.
Quid du Firmware ? 2B588 pour ma part…

Est-ce le dernier ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

2C54 ici mais elle peut apporter des bugs, elle a donc été retirée. Tu as bien la dernière version :








						Le nouveau firmware des AirPods serait pour bientôt
					

Les AirPods devraient avoir droit à un nouveau firmware très bientôt. On a entendu dire qu'Apple était en phase de déploiement de la mise à jour du logiciel interne des écouteurs sans fil. Pas de panique donc si elle n'apparait pas encore chez vous. De toute manière, son installation est...




					www.watchgeneration.fr


----------



## ChristopherB (4 Avril 2020)

@ecatomb 

Impeccable, affaire à suivre donc.

J'ai remarqué un truc, quand j'appelle Siri, sa voix est différente dans les AirPods, plus jolie et même un peu sexy…

Son petit "uh huh", me donne des frissons…


----------



## ChristopherB (6 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

J'ai réceptionné mes AirPods Pro vendredi dernier.
Le son est un peu moins bon que sur mes Bose QC20, la réduction de bruit également…

Mais, le bluetooth rattrapait tout ça !

Après quelques heures d'utilisation, j'ai très mal aux oreilles…
Une inflammation de "l'anti-tragus" à l'extérieur et à l'intérieur.

En gros, toute la zone où l'écouteur repose.

Je n'ai jamais rencontré cela avec mon QC30 et mon QC20.

Peut-être une allergie à la matière des AirPods.

Bref, je vais renvoyer le colis.

C'est la première fois q'un produit Apple me déçoit.


----------



## RachidM (2 Septembre 2020)

J’ai développé une allergie aussi. J’ai contacté Apple pour une éventuelle solution. Après plusieurs appels et un questionnaire complet avec photos, je n’ai plus de nouvelles.


----------

